# Police your friend?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My momma brought me up to believe that the police were my friends. If I ever needed help I could count on them. I believed this until rather late in life I was accosted and threatened by a bat wielding black neighbor in my driveway. I called the cops after we yelled at each other for 5 minutes and I ordered him off my property and he eventually went. 

When I told the police officer what had happened he told me he didn't believe me, essentially called me a liar right to my face. He didn't bother to check with a neighbor who saw the incident. It seemed like he just wanted to make it go away so he wouldn't have to do his job. The neighbor had me trapped in my garage, was holding a deadly weapon, and verbally threatning me. I told the cop this and suggested that the neighbor had a death wish because if I had a gun I COULD have leagly shot him in self defense. The cop put in his report that I said that if I had a gun I WOULD have shot the neighbor. A serious CYA move that meant that I would have been charged if anything bad happened down the road. Fortuantly the neighbor moved so nothing more happened. 

The only consolation I have is that when I checked on the neighbor I found he had been convicted of assualt on one occasion and battery on another. With the way he acted and the previous convictions he obviuosly has anger management issues. Sooner or later he will screw up and go to prison.

Martian Chick posted on a different thread that her daughter had friends had been accosted by the police. She suggests that this is racial profiling. Maybe some of it is but my experience is that the cops are trying to get you to implicate yourself no matter who you are. When you are pulled over for a traffic stop the first thing the cop asks is if you know why you were pulled over? If you answer with what you think you were doing wrong, you have just confessed. The only correct answer is "no officer, I don't know". 

Cops rely on most people they stop not knowing their rights and implicating themselves.

Any stories, pro or con, on how the cops have treated you? Do you think the cops are your friend?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you nailed it! 

just shut up and say nothing,except am I free to go... if not then am I under arrest...
if so for what!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

only the ones i'm related to, and some of those are questionable.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> It seemed like he just wanted to make it go away so he wouldn't have to do his job.


 Thats it right there. 



> Any stories, pro or con, on how the cops have treated you? Do you think the cops are your friend?


All my stories would probably be a tad bit on the long side :hysterical: and many years back.

Ive had them treat me fairly and unfairly. Ive seen them do their jobs, and Ive seen them blow it off.

No I do not consider them my friend. 



> Cops rely on most people they stop not knowing their rights and implicating themselves.


I keep that in mind whenever dealing with them. I go out of my way not to attract their attention as well.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Every cop is an individual. Some are your friend; some aren't.

One time when I was still young and pretty enough to warrant special treatment ound: I sweet-talked my way out of a ticket, but the next day, the cop showed up at my house (in uniform, in his squad car) and invited me to go riding around with him. :umno:

Now, I hadn't given him my address ... I assume he got it off my driver's license when he ran my plate. I'm sure I'm not the first he tried this tactic on, either.

I drove very carefully through that town ever after ...:teehee:

OTOH, again when I was young, one time my BF and I had just moved to a new town and (being unfamiliar with the roads) accidentally turned the wrong way up a one-way street. We were pulled over, and as his car didn't have a valid plate, it was impounded. It was our only car, we didn't have the money to bail it out, and the fees were accumulating at the rate of something like $10 a day.

I was working the graveyard shift in an all-night restaurant, and the cop who had pulled us over used to come in all the time with his buddies. I always treated him like all the rest -- I didn't hold a grudge; he had been doing his job. One time we got to talking, and he asked whether I had gotten the car back, and I told him that I hadn't, and had been walking or hitchhiking several miles back and forth to work every day. The next day, he came in and said he had made arrangements with the lot to waive the impound fees (which amounted to several hundred dollars by that point) if I could come up with the money for a valid license plate. You bet your bippy I could!!! And he never propositioned me, or indicated he expected anything in return for the favor.

That small act of kindness meant so much to me.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

My only contacts with police have been for speeding. In the last 10 years I have been stopped around a dozen times and every time the officers were fair and respectable toward me. No tickets, even when going ten miles per hour over the limit. Most said to slow it down for my own safety. Maybe it was because I was respectful toward them.

"O"


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had a few bad experiences with badge heavy cops. Most of my experiences have been good though. Though I may disagree with alot of what policing is all about, most officers were just 'regular guys' doing their job, not really trying to hassle me.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have LEO's that are friends to the point if we are some where they will go out of their way to come say HI.As matter fact me and my wife are going on a Trip and a LEO Friend invited us to come by visit him.

Got one former LEO Friend that now is State Representative.Got one former LEO Friend got fired because he did something wrong I still visit with him and his kids on Facebook.

Some LEO's I wouldn't trust with my Dog.

One thing I learned if stopped only answer questions asked,if arrested say nothing until you have a Lawyer.Every time the Law is called to your house it is on record no matter what.So if you ever get in trouble its on record the Law was called to your house several times to make you look worse than you are.

Use to go out of my way to tell Local Law what I thought.I was considerd agressive so Local LEO comes to question me on my Chickens he cuffed me  Yelp sure did said because he was told I was agressive he was going to cuff me for get this OUR SAFETY.

What I've found lately is our Conservation Agents getting on Hunting Forums trying to catch people breaking Game Laws.

Anymore I'm too old to mess with them so I keep my nose clean and have learn how to deal if they want to have a chat but don't trust most.

big rockpile


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've had my share of tickets through the years. Had a few cops thank me after they wrote me a ticket. I've had exactly one argument wth a cop. I had just got off from night shift and maybe my driving wasn't the steadiest. He was looking for drunks and got on me for having an out of state plate.

Locally I know most of the LEOs. I don't have any issues with any of them. A county deputy and the game warden responded quickly when I reported a trespasser recently. I didn't expect them to run blue lights. But they did. They spent about an hour waiting until the guy came out to his truck. By then it was already on the rollback.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Go to youtube and look up "Don't talk to the Police". Its very interesting.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I've had exactly one argument wth a cop. I had just got off from night shift and maybe my driving wasn't the steadiest. He was looking for drunks


I've had that happen, too. I had just moved to the area and was working lots of hours getting set up in my new job. It was "closing time" in a resort town and I probably looked like a drunken vacationer. 

Back home, it was not unusual to have police from several jurisdictions patrolling the same areas. In a place like Mt. Pleasant, MI, you have state, local, tribal and university cops (all cross-deputized) overlapping. "Drive carefully" is all I can say ... :teehee:

In another town, I once got stopped twice in a 10-mile stretch by cops (state and local) informing me that I had a headlight out. For some reason, the second cop was not amused when I told him I'd just been pulled over not 5 minutes before! I thought it was pretty funny. Both of them let me off with just a warning ...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It is a good thing that cops wear uniforms. That is about the only difference I can see between them and the criminals.
It is legal to protect yourself from criminals. You have no protection from cops.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

My folks tried that "the policeman is your friend" stuff on me. Then I turned six and figured out that they were at best misinformed.

Remember: ANYTHING you say can and WILL be used against you. It is all about money.

There now do you feel safer?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never had any trouble with LEO and have lived in several states. Makes me wonder why some of you seem to have a lot of run ins with them.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I have generally been treated well by police officers. Last year I was put in the hospital by one - no aggressive behavior, no threats, no weapons, he just tased me repeatedly until I started having seizures on the ground. He was rather green and probably got the bejeezus scared out of him in training. I don't know, but I am in constant pain since. Lied to the hospital, claiming to find "bath salts" in my vehicle (I haven't ever seen such a thing, just read about it). Still pretty sure that in general most mean well, but I get pretty nervous around them now.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I've never had any trouble with LEO and have lived in several states. Makes me wonder why some of you seem to have a lot of run ins with them.


Maybe cops are afraid of clowns.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Maybe cops are afraid of clowns.


Could be. LOL I'm willing to train anyone on HT to be a clown in order to be free from all this police harrassment. :sing:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Personally, I've had far more positive experiences with cops than negative. If you were to ask my husband, he would say that he's had more negative experiences than positive. The daughter that I posted about has had only a couple of positive experiences with law enforcement from the time that she was a child. She's had quite a few negative experiences in just the past couple of years.

I do believe that there are good cops and bad, but things can go downhill quickly when you have a group of bad cops that are patrolling together. I also wonder about how many good cops are forced to work with bad ones. Do they stand up to the bad cops or go along with the negative behavior?


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the attitude from most LEO's can be attributed to their leadership. Where I live, the police chief is a politician and not much of a leader, it shows too. If this chief doesn't like one of his officers, he will do what ever it takes to railroad him. I am NOT a fan of officers but anybody in that situation would be hard pressed to do a good job.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

When I was an Airman in the USAF, I was pulled over for speeding and failed my first (and last) Breathalyzer test (late 1980's when they started tougher drunk driving laws).

The small town cop asked my if I'd be in big trouble, with Uncle Sam, for a DUI and I stated, most certainly, I would be.

Since I was polite and cooperative, plus I was already in my hotel parking lot, he only issued me a speeding ticket.

Whew!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> When I was an Airman in the USAF, I was pulled over for speeding and failed my first (and last) Breathalyzer test (late 1980's when they started tougher drunk driving laws).
> 
> The small town cop asked my if I'd be in big trouble, with Uncle Sam, for a DUI and I stated, most certainly, I would be.
> 
> ...


I had just about the opposite experience about that time.
I was coming home from a party and decided I had a little too much to drink and drive. I pulled over at a set of picnic tables, got in the back of my jeep and went to sleep.
The next morning I was awaken by a cop. He wanted to know what I was doing and I told him. He wanted to give me a DUI but I passed the test. He did give me a drunk in public ticket. I explained I was doing what I thought was right. He thanked me and gave me the ticket and hauled me off to jail.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> When I was an Airman in the USAF, I was pulled over for speeding and failed my first (and last) Breathalyzer test (late 1980's when they started tougher drunk driving laws).
> 
> The small town cop asked my if I'd be in big trouble, with Uncle Sam, for a DUI and I stated, most certainly, I would be.
> 
> ...





pancho said:


> I had just about the opposite experience about that time.
> I was coming home from a party and decided I had a little too much to drink and drive. I pulled over at a set of picnic tables, got in the back of my jeep and went to sleep.
> The next morning I was awaken by a cop. He wanted to know what I was doing and I told him. He wanted to give me a DUI but I passed the test. He did give me a drunk in public ticket. I explained I was doing what I thought was right. He thanked me and gave me the ticket and hauled me off to jail.


I understand, but frankly, I believe that if it happened to me today, I would most certainly have gone to jail.

For a cop to witness a DUI crime (or public Intoxication) and not do anything, would put them in a liability, or other legal issue, so they don't (or can't, due to department policy) give anyone a free pass, any more.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Also, I was pulled over for speeding 3 years ago and receive a *warning ticket*, my first warning ticket ever, in 37 years of driving.

Since I was in a commercial vehicle, he did give a level 2 DOT inspection, which I did pass.

Whew!

I don't need for the LEO to be my friend, I expect them to do their job and if they cut me a little slack, then I'm all for it. 

I am always respectful and cooperative, especially if they are looking for resistance or arguing. I know I am not going to win, at least at that time and I'm certain they don't appreciate smart-eleks.

They seem to appreciate that, IMO and truck inspections go much better.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

plowjockey said:


> I am always respectful and *cooperative*, especially if they are looking for resistance or arguing. I know I am not going to win, at least at that time and I'm certain they don't appreciate smart-eleks.
> 
> They seem to appreciate that, IMO and truck inspections go much better.


Yeah, means they can grope a young woman with no repercussions. BTDT.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

pancho said:


> I had just about the opposite experience about that time.
> I was coming home from a party and decided I had a little too much to drink and drive. I pulled over at a set of picnic tables, got in the back of my jeep and went to sleep.
> The next morning I was awaken by a cop. He wanted to know what I was doing and I told him. He wanted to give me a DUI but I passed the test. He did give me a drunk in public ticket. I explained I was doing what I thought was right. He thanked me and gave me the ticket and hauled me off to jail.


What state was this in? I didn't know of any state other than Texas that would put a person in jail for public drunkeness.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Year before last, I was going up a steep hill, I switched over to the "passing lane", to zip around two semis that were slowing down in the right hand lane. I kicked it pretty good, going about 70 mph, to get on around them, and went on. Meanwhile, on the downhill side, I saw a State Trooper, going the other way.
After I got past the semis, I dropped down to the speed limit, and went on. About 4 or 5 miles on, I glanced in my rear view moirror and saw a State Trooper, coming on fast, with his Flashers on, back in traffic. 
OH O-o. But, I was running on the speed limit...then. As he caught almost up, a couple cars behind me, I had a flash of thought....and I pulled on over at the next wide spot. He pulled right in behind me. He asked if I knew why he stopped me and I admitted I did, because of the way I passed those two semis. He said, "The speed limit is 55 in that area."
With my hands flat on the steering wheel, I informed him, I had a valid Concealed Carry Permit and that I had a .357 magnum on my hip in a holster.

He said, "No problem, just step out of your truck, behind the door. No need to raise your hands. I'll step up behind you and remove your weapon." I did and he did. He said, just sit tight, I'll take this back to my car for your safety and mine.
So, I sat there until he came back. When he did, He opened the passenger door on my truck, and said, I've emptied you handgun, It's a nice one. He layed it in the box, on the hump, with the shells. And he told me I could reload it as soon as he had left. He said he wrote me a warning ticket because I had such a clean record. He told me to "Please watch your speed!"
That young State Trooper gave me a break, that day. I felt pretty Lucky. Yes, I do watch my Speed a little better.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> I understand, but frankly, I believe that if it happened to me today, I would most certainly have gone to jail.
> 
> For a cop to witness a DUI crime (or public Intoxication) and not do anything, would put them in a liability, or other legal issue, so they don't (or can't, due to department policy) give anyone a free pass, any more.


Guess you missed the part about passing the DUI test. If I was sober enough to drive I must have not been drunk in public. I beat it in court.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> What state was this in? I didn't know of any state other than Texas that would put a person in jail for public drunkeness.


Texas. Funny it wasn't against the law to drink a beer driving down the highway then.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> What state was this in? I didn't know of any state other than Texas that would put a person in jail for public drunkeness.


He *was in* his vehicle. If he'd been sleeping on the picnic table, they might not have arrested him. But him being in his vehicle, even in the back seat, permits the assumption that he planned to drive in a "weakened condition". Never pull over and sleep it off in your car--get out--if you can manage to open the door. (No, I don't drink and drive and I think this stinks but it happens over and over to people who know they're too drunk to handle a drive home so stop to sleep it off.)


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> He *was in* his vehicle. If he'd been sleeping on the picnic table, they might not have arrested him. But him being in his vehicle, even in the back seat, permits the assumption that he planned to drive in a "weakened condition". Never pull over and sleep it off in your car--get out--if you can manage to open the door. (No, I don't drink and drive and I think this stinks but it happens over and over to people who know they're too drunk to handle a drive home so stop to sleep it off.)


He gave me a breathalizer. I passed it. I was sober enough to drive.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

pancho said:


> Guess you missed the part about passing the DUI test. If I was sober enough to drive I must have not been drunk in public. I beat it in court.





pancho said:


> He gave me a breathalizer. I passed it. I was sober enough to drive.


Good for you for fighting; yeah that you won. 

I honestly don't understand how they get away with arresting someone, whether they can the pass the test or not, who has done the right thing and pulled over so they don't endanger others on the road--yet I know it's happened. (How many people get arrested for taking a nap in their cars because they knew they were too sleepy to go further? I don't know but it seems to me that when a driver recognizes their impairment and stops their actions should be applauded.)


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I've generally had good experiences, except one bizarre incident. I got home around midnight from my job, and as I came in the subdivision, it seemed like I was being followed by another car. I didn't want to bring any trouble home, so I went past my house and back out of the subdivision. The car was now definitely following me! With most stores and other public places closed, I drove to the Sheriff's station about 2 miles away. Afraid to get out of my car, I circled in the driveway, blowing the horn for all I was worth, the other car right on my tail the whole time. Finally a cop came out, and essentially told us to get lost, despite the other car yelling all kinds of threat at me. It turned out to be a case of mistaken identity, with someone in a car similar to mine tearing up the neighborhood all evening. What got me though was the Sheriff's attitude- He essential told both parties to work out there differences somewhere else! What exactly are the cops for, if they don't want to help when you're life is being threatened??


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Good for you for fighting; yeah that you won.
> 
> I honestly don't understand how they get away with arresting someone, whether they can the pass the test or not, who has done the right thing and pulled over so they don't endanger others on the road--yet I know it's happened. (How many people get arrested for taking a nap in their cars because they knew they were too sleepy to go further? I don't know but it seems to me that when a driver recognizes their impairment and stops their actions should be applauded.)


I found out years ago a cop can give you a ticket for anything they want. Doesn't even have to be anything you did that was against the law. They can make up a law and give you a ticket for it.
If you go to court it may get kicked out or may not. Many people will just go ahead and pay the ticket instead of going to court.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> Guess you missed the part about passing the DUI test. If I was sober enough to drive I must have not been drunk in public. I beat it in court.


I didn't miss anything.

Being drunk in public, means many different things, according to whatever local laws and may or may not be dependent, on a level of BAC. In some places, possessing an open beer, may mean a trip downtown.

Unless he was flat out "rogue", he could not arrest you and "give you a ticket", without writing on that ticket, what law/statute you were accused of violating, whether it was with merit, or not.

The fact that you "beat it in court", does not mean necessarily that you were not charged with a real violation.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

pancho said:


> I found out years ago a cop can give you a ticket for anything they want. Doesn't even have to be anything you did that was against the law. They can make up a law and give you a ticket for it.
> If you go to court it may get kicked out or may not. Many people will just go ahead and pay the ticket instead of going to court.


Plenty of tickets and a real arrest.

Never had one, that did not specify, what law I was accused of violating.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

pancho said:


> I found out years ago a cop can give you a ticket for anything they want. Doesn't even have to be anything you did that was against the law. They can make up a law and give you a ticket for it.
> If you go to court it may get kicked out or may not. Many people will just go ahead and pay the ticket instead of going to court.


Oh, I know about "making it up". In 1988 we were on a country round with no shoulders late at night. Ex was driving; I was beside him in the front seat. Seat belts on. But DS, aged 2, unhooked himself from his child seat and moved to the front. He was interfering with the driver which is a huge "no no" so I scooped him up and held him. 

We entered a place to pull over and readjust things just when the lights came on. At that time, in MD, a child seat or safety belt violation had to be a secondary offense; there was no primary cited. Ignorant cop wrote the ticket. Had it been mine, I would have fought it; ex didn't so he paid a fine. 

I am not a fan of LEOs for many reasons besides this episode...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> I didn't miss anything.
> 
> Being drunk in public, means many different things, according to whatever local laws and may or may not be dependent, on a level of BAC. In some places, possessing an open beer, may mean a trip downtown.
> 
> ...


At that time it was legal to drive down the road and drink a beer. Didn't even have to stop drinking it if a cop pulled you over.
If I passed a breathilizer that means I could drive. The judge couldn't understand how I, by the cops own admission, was sober enough to drive on the highway and still be a public drunk.
It was a real violation but I wasn't drunk. Cops will write out a ticket expecting you not to go to court. If you do go to court and it gets kicked out they have lost nothing.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> Plenty of tickets and a real arrest.
> 
> Never had one, that did not specify, what law I was accused of violating.


A few weeks ago I had a friend get a ticket for parking too close to a cop car. A train was blocking the road. The cop car was the first in line and my friend was second. While the train was stopped the cop got out and gave my friend a ticket for being to close to his car. My friend called later in the week to see how much the ticket would be. The clerk asked what was the ticket was for. He answered he didn't know. She got kind of smart and said it was right there on the ticket. He said he couldn't read it and gave her the ticket number. She came back in a few minutes and told him to throw the ticket away as no one there could read it either.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> I understand, but frankly, I believe that if it happened to me today, I would most certainly have gone to jail.
> 
> For a cop to witness a DUI crime (or public Intoxication) and not do anything, would put them in a liability, or other legal issue, so they don't (or can't, due to department policy) give anyone a free pass, any more.


Unless the drunk is another cop or someone in a position of power. Some cops still find ways to cover up for their brothers and bosses.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

defenestrate said:


> I have generally been treated well by police officers. Last year I was put in the hospital by one - no aggressive behavior, no threats, no weapons, he just tased me repeatedly until I started having seizures on the ground. He was rather green and probably got the bejeezus scared out of him in training. I don't know, but I am in constant pain since. Lied to the hospital, claiming to find "bath salts" in my vehicle (I haven't ever seen such a thing, just read about it). Still pretty sure that in general most mean well, but I get pretty nervous around them now.


It is called BRUTALITY. You will get all you are willing to put up with.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't trust cops I have been pulled over on too many bogus "inspections issues" in my early 20's. Evey time I asked what the issue was and was able to quote the legal allowance of th eissue(tires were bald-"Oh really we just checked the tread on the weekend and there are such and such") invalid inspection("oh really it's valid til the endof th emonth officer") and the fact that several young women were killed in my community when I was a teen by people impersonating cops makes me very cautious about flashing lights to begin with.

Twice I surprised the stopping officers, once when I got out to insepct the bald ties he saw IO had 3kids in the car(he was known for stopping every attractive blond in town and asking them for a date") and the other was a bogus "almost flat tire when I stepped out of the car and he saw my very pregnant belly he told me to go.

I find a lot of LEO use their position to get away with things adn it annoys me when they do not ddo their job by the book when it is very much the thing that should be done.(Ticketing a recklessdrover that caused 2 fmily memebrers to go to Hospital and admitted he was speeding and not paying attention when he hit the stopped vehicle!)


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> For a cop to witness a DUI crime (or public Intoxication) and not do anything, would put them in a liability, or other legal issue, so they don't (or can't, due to department policy) give anyone a free pass, any more.


Not so if you're in Massachusetts, where the acquittal rate for drunken driving exceeds 80 percent! 



> And the pattern of rulings from the bench has led some police officers to lose enthusiasm for aggressive drunken driving enforcement. Drunken driving arrests are down 16 percent in the state since 2008, a trend no doubt driven in part by reduced police staffing levels, but also, officials say, by a sense among police that there is no firm backup to street-level enforcement in the courtroom.


For drunk drivers, a habit of judicial leniency - The Boston Globe


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

pancho said:


> Texas. Funny it wasn't against the law to drink a beer driving down the highway then.


I know that when DH and I were dating his best friend got arrested for public drunkeness. It was funny, because as they were loading him in the paddy wagon I heard him reciting the Miranda.  DH and his buddy were both security police in the AF. This happened in Grand Prarie.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> Some LEO's I wouldn't trust with my Dog.


Some church members I wouldn't trust with my dog. 
We are all individuals, and everyone has their own strengths and weaknesses. Some police are wonderful human beings just trying to do a good job. Some police are little boys with hormone issues that someone was stupid enough to entrust a gun to. Anyone can be either good or bad in any place or profession.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My DH is a cop.

I truly believe that there are good cops and bad cops, good jurisdictions and bad jurisdictions...the same as there are good/bad doctors and good/bad hospitals, good/bad attorneys and good/bad courts, good/bad teachers and good/bad schools, etc etc.

Just because one cop treats you poorly does not mean ALL cops are power-hungry losers looking for an opportunity to arrest/beat/tase/shoot you.

The jurisdiction my DH works for has leadership that runs a tight ship. They don't put up with integrity issues in their officers - you get caught lying or fudging the truth about ANYTHING and you're immediately fired, no exceptions. 

They have body mics that come on automatically when they step out of their patrol cars, and cameras on the front of their cars. Its all digital and when they get within a certain distance of the station everything automatically downloads. 

They have been known to call an officer in, ask his/her version of events AFTER they have quietly reviewed tapes, and if they feel the officer isn't being 100% honest or is trying to skew things in his/her favor, they're fired. They don't have issues with this because it is well known that they don't care who you are or how long you've been with them, you lie - you're gone.

My DH puts his butt on the line to keep the people of his jurisdiction safe. He has been injured on the job several times and puts himself into harm's way on a regular basis. Every time he straps on his kevlar and goes into work I know it may be the last time I see him, or that the next time I see him may be in a hospital bed :shrug:. And he would put himself in this position willingly to save even the most ungrateful, undeserving person out there if necessary. 

I know there are bad cops out there and corrupt jurisdictions. But I think its important that people don't form the impression that ALL cops are bad and out to get them, because that simply is not true. I've met most of the officers my DH works with and they all take their job very seriously....they take the motto "to protect and serve" as a religion.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I know that when DH and I were dating his best friend




Commas are useful little critters. I don't use them enough or in the correct places either. Thought this was funny. Had to read it three times. Thanks SS


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> Some church members I wouldn't trust with my dog.


But you can choose not to attend church; you cannot choose to not be harassed by someone with a gun and the "law" on their side if you're their target.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

When I was a cop, one of my supervisors always told me "No good deed goes unpunished". While I tried not to live by that motto, I have to admit, at times I found it to be true.

One example was the time I did not arrest a wanted person right out of the convenience store she was working in at the time because she begged me and told me she would be fired. I allowed her to turn herself in after work, which she did.

Weeks later she was the passenger in a vehicle that ran from me. The driver also ran and I took a clothesline across my face and it cut me open near my eye. Despite the fact that I was injured, extremely ticked and had cut her that break earlier, she refused to tell me who the driver was. Gee, thanks for the payback.

I could probably come up with others.

I guess my reason for telling this story is that it is part of the reason some cops are the way they are.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

In college I was left at a bar and was as drunk as a sailor. Some drama had happened that left me without a ride, and, being a college student, I couldn't afford a cab ride home. So, I started hoofing it.

It was cold and snowing and I had a half hour walk ahead of me. I saw a cop car drive by and flagged him down.

I was always told by my parents that if you needed help, a police officer would be your best friend. I wasn't disappointed.

I told him my predicament and he gave me a ride home. He told me if I ever found myself in the same situation to not hesitate to flag a LEO down. They'd rather give me a ride home than have me experience some horrible fate, like sexual assault, etc, than not take a couple of minutes to drive me home. 

I never had to use the 'cop cab' again, but I never forgot how kind and concerned that young man was.

Every experience with LEOs I've ever had has been absolutely appropriate. I don't understand how so many people get in bad situations with LEOs. As long as you treat them with respect, they do the same. Bad apples exist, but I have been lucky enough to never meet one of them.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Before the age of cell phones, I saw a very drunk driver on a major highway heading away from the town I lived in. He was going from one side of the road to the other. I followed him and stopped at 2 different pay phones to call the S.O. He turned around and headed back into town and I saw a cop eating at a Wendys. I pulled up to the front and motioned for him to please follow me. He did and I headed out of the parking lot to catch up to the drunk again and then the drunk pulled into a business parking lot a rammed a car, hard. 

Then the city police and S.O. converged on the drunk before he could crank up and leave again. I was sitting in my truck in the parking lot and one of the S.O. deputies looked at me from across the lot and then yelled, "what in the hello are you looking at". He proceeded to walk up to my truck and I then told him that I was the guy that had called it in, and followed the drunk till caught. He sure had a bad attitude towards an innocent bystander helping him do his job. They all seem to have that kind of attitude now a days.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

TheMartianChick's daughter was lucky to be merely groped by a pervert cop. I'm not saying more about my experience but she was really fortunate it didn't happen in an isolated church parking lot.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I am 51 and been licensed to carry concealed in my state for 30 years and have never had any notable negative issues with the LEOs in my area. Of course I have always taken the time to get to know them, take part in our community watch, monitor radio traffic and call the ones I know via phone if I hear them on the scanner having trouble finding the owner of loose livestock in our area or if its an officer I don't know I call the dispatcher to let them know which farmer is the probable owner.

Yes there are a few bad cops but our good ones far outnumber them.

Take time to get to know the LEOs of your area as a person and they will get to know you as person. Once you know them you will know which ones to not intimidate and those who know you will help you avoid being mistreated by the bad apples and they will often try to weed them from the force.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I was once told by a Registry of Motor vehicles supervisor and friend .
That if You were in a parked car and You have had anything to drink or were drinking , IF THE KEYS ARE IN THE IGNITION , even though You are in the back seat ,That Shows Intent To Drive , and You can be charged with a DUI .
So take the keys out and throw them on the floor or put them in the glove box , and forget the radio while parking . Just sing to your partner .
Bandit


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> Commas are useful little critters. I don't use them enough or in the correct places either. Thought this was funny. Had to read it three times. Thanks SS


LOL, I didn't catch that.  Thanks. This is double funny, because the way DH and I met was this same friend tried to pick me up in a club.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I have friends that are police.

The police are not my friend.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I have 2 experiences with cops in my life.

There was an off duty cop at an event I attended who had been drinking all day. Later that night my BF at the time offered to help him get firewood a few miles away. Long story short, the drunk cop smashed the vehicle and rolled it several times. My BF was almost killed. His police buddies who responded at the scene, removed all the beer cans from the vehicle, never tested him for a DUI, and completely covered it up. They even waited until I went to the hospital, returned to the event where we were, removed the film from my camera that may have contained pictures from the evening with the cop drinking, and left the camera right where they found it. We had traveled to this reunion several states away to stay with the cops girlfriend at the time who was hosting the party. She never spoke to me after the accident and I ended up alone in a hotel room for a week with a BF in intensive care. The drunk cop was treated that night and let go; they never came to check on how my unconscious BF who just had emergency surgery to save his life, was doing.

2nd experience is with a family member who decided to become a cop. He failed an interview when the man seeing him pulled up his Myspace page and questioned him as to why he was bragging about getting drunk and banging "hos" on a public website. He was hired as a cop somewhere alse after that, and lasted 6 months before he was fired for getting in a bar fight and verbally assaulting a female.

I forgot: The 1 cop in my small town was a known wife beater and was in trouble several times after she left him, for hanging out with teenage girls in town. He was also an illegal drug user and walked into a bar and shot himself dead a few years ago. 

I knew a girl in highschool who went off the deep end with drug use and started transporting drugs for resale via car across state lines. She bragged to me how she handed out sexual favors to cops on more than one occasion when pulled over with drugs in her car.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Shrek said:


> I am 51 and been licensed to carry concealed in my state for 30 years and have never had any notable negative issues with the LEOs in my area. Of course I have always taken the time to get to know them, take part in our community watch, monitor radio traffic and call the ones I know via phone if I hear them on the scanner having trouble finding the owner of loose livestock in our area or if its an officer I don't know I call the dispatcher to let them know which farmer is the probable owner.


Here is how the cops near me treated a conceal carry last year. At 13:20 this officer's mentality pretty much shines through.

[removed for language]


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Back home, it was not unusual to have police from several jurisdictions patrolling the same areas. In a place like Mt. Pleasant, MI, you have state, local, tribal and university cops (all cross-deputized) overlapping. "Drive carefully" is all I can say ... :teehee:


WG, *except* when it comes to tribal members. There was a case in the past few years that a tribal member was stopped (suspicion of OUIL) and the county *nor* State police could do anything, until the Tribal arrived.
It took 6 hours for Tribal to show up. So a county deputy sat along side the road for 6 hours (3 on OT) for Tribal to show up.

Some say it is because if a tribal member has a felony, they lose their "stipend" from the tribe (who has a casino, water park, ski resort, concert venue). Some tribal members (who do not work) drive new Hummers.
note, I am just south of Mt P 

For my own experiences, there are some I call friends (several I graduated with), some whom are nitwits, and some whom are activily evil (one who did not write tickets to young women because they would preform certain 'favors' for him).

LEO's are just like every one else.
The good, the bad, the ugly.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Not so if you're in Massachusetts, where the acquittal rate for drunken driving exceeds 80 percent!
> 
> 
> 
> For drunk drivers, a habit of judicial leniency - The Boston Globe


Especially if your last name is Kennedy :whistlin::nana:


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i am married to a cop. so, yeah, the policeman is my friend. 

i have gotten two tickets in my life. the first, he wrote me the ticket after i told him where i worked (big stink between the residents of the county and the workplace). but did i deserve the ticket? sure, i freely admit that i did not come to a complete stop at that stop sign. the second - i was speeding, so yes i deserved that one also.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

ryanthomas said:


> Unless the drunk is another cop or someone in a position of power. Some cops still find ways to cover up for their brothers and bosses.


Ryan, some stuff happened in Battle Creek in the middle of August.

Battle Creek Police Investigation: Off Duty Cop Drunk, Not Arrested - FOX 17

here's the article title
Details Emerge After Battle Creek Officer Suspended, Lieutenant Demoted


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I haven't taken time to read all the posts.

I work for the county, so the Sheriff, Major, Captain, investigators and most of the deputies are personal acquaintances of mine. I also know the Chief of Police in town, as well as several of those officers. One particular deputy is a good friend, who is actually retired, but still works some part time to help out.

He has mentioned on several occasions that one thing that concerns him with a lot of younger officers is that they don't seem to understand that they are first and foremost, public *servants*. Yes, they have to enforce the law, and sometimes they see the worst side of our culture, but they still need to remember everyone is presumed innocent until proven guilty. 

I think one thing that has contributed is the SWAT, SORT, and other paramilitary type 'teams' that most agencies have now. The militarization of law enforcement and the 'war on drugs' have created an 'us against them' mentality among many agencies and officers. The older officers like my friend don't like it any better than we do.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MushCreek said:


> I've generally had good experiences, except one bizarre incident. I got home around midnight from my job, and as I came in the subdivision, it seemed like I was being followed by another car. I didn't want to bring any trouble home, so I went past my house and back out of the subdivision. The car was now definitely following me! With most stores and other public places closed, I drove to the Sheriff's station about 2 miles away. Afraid to get out of my car, I circled in the driveway, blowing the horn for all I was worth, the other car right on my tail the whole time. Finally a cop came out, and essentially told us to get lost, despite the other car yelling all kinds of threat at me. It turned out to be a case of mistaken identity, with someone in a car similar to mine tearing up the neighborhood all evening. What got me though was the Sheriff's attitude- He essential told both parties to work out there differences somewhere else! What exactly are the cops for, if they don't want to help when you're life is being threatened??


I went to pic up my Son at Boy Scouts one night.Car pulls in behind us,I speed up,it speeds up,this went on for several miles,doing 80 MPH on gravel back roads,finally the other car puts Spotlight in my eyes.I'm thinking someone messing with me.I jump out with Ball bat,I hear SIR PUT THE WEAPON DOWN! Then with Lights I see State Police Tags,drop my Bat,put my Hands up,knew he had a Gun on me even though I couldn't see him.Asked him about no Flashing Lights or Siren? He said he was just following me because I looke suspisious.Turned me lose,next day made calls to the State Capital.



pancho said:


> I found out years ago a cop can give you a ticket for anything they want. Doesn't even have to be anything you did that was against the law. They can make up a law and give you a ticket for it.
> If you go to court it may get kicked out or may not. Many people will just go ahead and pay the ticket instead of going to court.


My Son was getting a Ticket for Reckless driving because the Cop said he swerved,well his Buddy was following him and Pulled over behind them waiting on my Son to get his Ticket.Cop asked my Son about his buddy,I kid you not the Cop goes back writes his Buddy a Ticket for Following Too Close.

Truth it's a wonder I'm not Dead or in Prison the way I've done some Cops mostly when I've been drinking.Most were good about it.Have even took me home and put me to Bed.

big rockpile


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Before I quit working I worked a rotating shift. One night I was on my way home after 2nd shift. I topped a long hill in the small town where I live and noticed several cars beside the road with emergency flashers on. I slowed down then noticed a large granit gravestone in the middle of the left lane. Several cars had went over it and it had tore the underside out of their cars. About a half mile down the road was a quick shop where all the police usually sat so I stopped by and told the ones setting there about the cars and the thing in the road. They told me the next time they happen to go up that way they might check it out. As I left there was a man walking up who drove one of the cars. The last I heard he was still trying to get the cops to quit drinking coffee, eyeing the counter girl and BSing and do their job.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Didn't read all the post because I'm just to tired to deal with them but. . .

One big thing to remember is LEOs deal with the scum of the earth day after day after day. They are lied to, yelled at and even assaulted on a daily basis. They see people at the worst times of their lives and catch the splatter when the fecal matter has hit the fan. 

It doesn't take long doing this until they start seeing everything through the 'blue haze'. If you aren't a fellow LEO then until proven 100% otherwise you are a lying scum who is probably considering if you can get away with hitting/stabbing/shooting me and if you think you can you will.


When dealing with the cops here are my rules:

#1 KNOW YOUR RIGHTS!!! 

#2 Let the cop you know you know your rights. 

#3 Be friendly, polite but firm. (anger is a weapon only to your opponent)

#4 Shut up! Keep your mouth closed! Don't say anything w/o a lawyer! Use your right to silence! Go mute! (get the point?)

#5 They have a firearm and a radio so if push comes to shove THEY WILL WIN therefore physical resistant is stupid. You much rather have to be bailed out of a jail cell than checked out of the ER.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

FeralFemale said:


> In college I was left at a bar and was as drunk as a sailor. Some drama had happened that left me without a ride, and, being a college student, I couldn't afford a cab ride home. So, I started hoofing it.
> 
> It was cold and snowing and I had a half hour walk ahead of me. I saw a cop car drive by and flagged him down.
> 
> ...


Many cops in that same situation would have ticketed you for public intoxication or some other nonsense. You've been lucky not to meet any of the bad ones.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

A few years ago the policeman who won the state award for giving out the most DUIs in a year was caught driving drunk in his squad car, in uniform, while on duty.
Of course he got out of it. He was then sent to law school by a large law firm that specializes in DUIs. He is now a lawyer who gets people out of DUIs.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you want to see some bad cops watch this movie "Surveillance".


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

fishhead said:


> If you want to see some bad cops watch this movie "Surveillance".


Or just drive down any road.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd worked 16 hour shifts three days in a row last day driving home a 45 minute drive home I went to sleep and drove through town with three red lights and almost five miles beyond had got off the main road STILL ASLEEP on the road going to my house when a Cop woke me up with his lights and bells and wistles.You know what his first question was?Have you been drinking was not it.It was are you still going to Church Mr R#$&^*[email protected] yes I answered then he asked me why I was driving like someone totally drunk I told him the truth and he told me that he had ever right to arrest me for driving impaired.And it was true he followed me home shook my hand and told me to never let this happen again.They are good Cops and there are Cops out there who maybe are not bad but don't give a hoot for you or anybody.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

On our local news today.
A member of the Jackson police department, over 20 years, swat team member, was arrested for bribery. For $250 he would release people he had arrested instead of taking them to the police station.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I used to believe that the police are there to help you. But I have since had a bad experience and just have a hard time with how I feel about them. I think that some of them really do let their "authority" go to their heads.

I was behind a station wagon that was going way below the speed limit. We came to a stop sign, the station wagon, never completely stopped and turned right. I turned right as well and as there was no on-coming traffic and it was a straight stretch, I passed said car. I was going at the most, 35 mph probably less when I passed. This guy was going really slow. It was a no passing zone. It is a road where you can clearly see any on-coming vehicles. I know I am justifying here. I just want to make it clear that there was no danger to anyone on the road by my actions. This is a rural area and there were no other cars on the road at that time. 

Anyway, I continued and came to a stop light. I was going to make a left hand turn. I looked to my right and there is the station wagon. The man was yelling, waving his hands, and pointing. I thought "oh, no, road rage because I passed him." He really frightened me. The light turned and I was glad. I made my turn, and then a police car was behind me. He pulled me over. He asked "Do you know why you're being pulled over?" I said "No."

In the mean time the station wagon pulls up and the guy gets out, starts shouting and waving his arms at me. I ignored him and focused on the officer. The officer tells me "Do you know that you passed a police officer?" 
He didn't say that I passed in a no passing zone, just that I passed a police officer. Well, shame on me for having the the nerve to pass a leo in plain clothes, in his own vehicle and off duty!
I readily admit that it was wrong to pass in a no passing zone, and that is why I paid the fine and didn't go to court. But I think that the way the off-duty leo behaved was horrible. I think he may need anger management classes or something.

Because of this situation my kids no longer trust leo's. They remember the time when that man was screaming at their mom. Oh, by the way this was the first time I have ever received a ticket or even been pulled over.

I am going to have to work on how I feel about leo's. My oldest DS, 21, is going to school to become one!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Back when I was 17 (20 years ago) a city cop knocked on my front door one morning. He was there to let me know that a school bus driver had filed a complaint that I passed him while his red lights were flashing the afternoon before on the road I lived on. I immediately responded that it was impossible that it was me. I was with friends, my car was parked, and I didn't head home until nearly two hours after the bus was on my street. He told me he believed me and said to be cautious of buses because they'd been having problems with people not yielding. Ok, always was anyways... 

A month later a state trooper comes to my door and gives me a ticket for passing that bus while it's red lights were flashing! I told him it wasn't me, that the city cop had all ready been by, and asked how they can ticket me on a false accusation of a bus driver??? He hands me the ticket and says I can fight it in court. 

A couple weeks later I go to court. I took a couple friends to verify I was with them at the time and figured it'd be fine because I'd always been taught innocent until proven guilty, etc. And how can you get a ticket a month after a supposed traffic violation when a cop didn't even witness it??? 

Anyway, long story short, the judge found me guilty... I paid the fine on the way out. Of course I was livid! I was 17, worked full time delivering pizza, and had a baby... that money for something I DID NOT DO hurt bad. 

The real kicker... another month passes and I get a letter in the mail. Starting a couple weeks later, my license is suspended for 90 days because I was found guilty of passing a school bus. 

So, I lost a couple hundred bucks on a fine and then lost my job for 3 months... for something I DID NOT DO. Thank God I had been saving money and that my boss was awesome and I went back to work immediately after the 90 days. Being falsely accused is one of the most awful things you can ever go through. It still angers me 20 years later... and I've never had an ounce of faith in our justice system since then.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

shellmar said:


> I am going to have to work on how I feel about leo's. My oldest DS, 21, is going to school to become one!


Tell him his mama will whoop him if he ever turns into a bad cop!

Your story reminded me of something the cops used to do in the town where I grew up. It was a very small town, but for some reason they decided they needed an unmarked "undercover" police car. Then they would drive it around very slowly, almost forcing people to pass them. And then of course they would pull them over and hassle them or write tickets. Eventually it got to the point that everyone knew what they were doing so it didn't work anymore, so the cops started using their personal vehicles and doing the same thing. But then our police chief got arrested for embezzling, drunk driving, and a few other things in a short period of time. When they hired a new police chief, he discovered that the old chief had a stockpile of grenades and grenade launchers in the police station.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

NickyBlade said:


> So, I lost a couple hundred bucks on a fine and then lost my job for 3 months... for something I DID NOT DO. Thank God I had been saving money and that my boss was awesome and I went back to work immediately after the 90 days. Being falsely accused is one of the most awful things you can ever go through. It still angers me 20 years later... and I've never had an ounce of faith in our justice system since then.


If that had happened to me, I think I would have gone to drastic measures to get that bus driver fired. I think I would do my best to mess with the cop and the judge, too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When I worked for the county attorney we could not prosecute anyone as a drunk driver if the motor on the vehicle was not running and they were not on a public roadway. The idiot who went to sleep parked in the middle of the road did get arrested for OWI (motor was running) as did the idiot who came along and almost hit the officers at the first incident. 

Almost all my contacts with officers has been positive. Being a foster parent to teenagers for 15 years, I got to be on a first name basis with a LOT of officers!

Dh was once stopped by a Dallas County Sheriff's deputy, Des Moines police officer and Iowa Highway Patrol within 2 days due to a brake light issue. Sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't. This was before instant communication so he got a warning ticket all three times.


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

speaking as an old retired cop (been out 14 years now)
Dont want to get noticed follow these tips.
Dont speed inschool zones and neighborhoods.
keep your tag up to date as in not expired.
Dont run stop lights, stop signs or construction zones.
DOnt have purple green or orange hair and spiked either.
Keep your temper in check while in public.
Dont go where no man has gone before especially after midnight
If you gotta take a leak dont do it in broad daylight across from the school
Think anything you like, but temperence in saying it.
and last but not least,'
most cops really dont want to be your friend and pal.
I say all of the above based on all of the above having happened.
I could list a lot more but whats the point


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Again in Jackson. Man working in the Dirstict Attorneys office arrested for taking bribes.
In Jackson if you have enough money you can get away with anything.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> I understand, but frankly, I believe that if it happened to me today, I would most certainly have gone to jail.
> 
> For a cop to witness a DUI crime (or public Intoxication) and not do anything, would put them in a liability, or other legal issue, so they don't (or can't, due to department policy) give anyone a free pass, any more.


Nonsense. A cop has no responsibility to report/prevent any crime. 
Scotus says so!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

stanb999 said:


> Nonsense. A cop has no responsibility to report/prevent any crime.
> Scotus says so!


yup its called Officer discretion.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I did not read every post, But Police work for the most part is a thankless job, There are good cops and bad cops and there are some that come off friendly and some that do not but that is not what makes them good or bad.

We deal with many different types of people everyday, and people like us when we agree with them and don't like us when we don't, We are called to help with all types of stuff, we are called to be parents to peoples kids, I think you guys maybe surprised at what kind of stuff people call us for.

I try and give everyone a fair chance, I also try to understand peoples situation, Yes I give out tickets, it is part of the job, No one wants a ticket and everyone wants a break but if I was to give everyone a break then I am not doing my job, People call and complain that there are cars speeding past there house, but these are the same people who flash there lights to try and warn people of a speed trap.

Most cops are not out to give the public a hard time, we go out everyday and put our life on the line, this year a lone I had my patrol car rammed repeatedly by a fleeing suspect in a truck, I have also been stabbed by a needle from addict ( The meds for that are not fun ). I go to work everyday knowing that it may be my last, many cops die every year on the job. 

I do not look for people to say thank you but I do wish that they would cut us some slack when we are trying to do our job, A lot of Dept are under manned and we carry a heavy work load.

I love when kids want to say high and check out the patrol car and ask questions, Are cops your friends I don't know how to answer that, I would think in a way yes, Our job is to protect your life even if that means us losing ours.

Trying to feed the children while typeing this so I hope it makes sense.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Yesterday on the local news in Hattiesburg, Ms. the whole Municiple court system is being investigated. One court clerk already arrested. Several judges were taking bribes of money and sex in exchange for reduced sentences, dropped charges, and lost paperwork. Judges were giving clerks blank signed papers and letting the clerks make the best deals they could.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

tyusclan said:


> I think one thing that has contributed is the SWAT, SORT, and other paramilitary type 'teams' that most agencies have now. The militarization of law enforcement and the 'war on drugs' have created an 'us against them' mentality among many agencies and officers. The older officers like my friend don't like it any better than we do.


I think you are right on that one!
Part of that is that many police forces give vets a preference, The problem with that is then the vet tends to bring a miletary mindset with them and if they are EX MPs they bring the idea that the "Army way is the right way" In quotes because a officer actually said that to me.

There was a time the average guy didnt fear a cop but not anymore, Dont belive that? How many people do you know that dont get more and more nervous with the lights of a cop in their rearveiw mirror.

LOL reminds me of two stories. I move cars for a living once when 3 of us were moving cop cars togather we finnaly decided to travel seperaetly none could stand the veiw of those lights in the mirror!
Another time A car I was following started flashing his lights and pulled over ,thinking he had car trouble I followed him over . Then he surrenderd to me!
He hadnt done anything but after me behind him for 20 miles or so just thought he should!


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

I was raised to respect and trust LEO's. The local sheriff used to make his rounds (very rural area) a couple times a year, and we learned they were just people.
That being said, today's cops are a totally different breed, and I wouldn't trust one any further then I could throw a cow. 
Long story short. Turned in my former father-in-law for grand theft auto, was promised my name would be anonymous and they put in right in the police report. The problems that came from their blatant lie, plus some other things I have witnessed or been part of, has left me no choice but to never ever ever trust a LEO again.
Someone else said it very well, the only difference between the LEO's and the crooks, is the LEO's have a badge. Personally, I'd trust crooks more then most LEO's.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

fantasymaker
my experiences have been different. most of the biggest jerk cops i've known have NO military background. a military background usually teaches professionalism & self discipline. the majority of problem cops lack both of those as well as moral values.
but worse than the problem cops are the good cops that sit silent or help cover up the misdeeds of the turds. that truly is where respect has been lost.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I see there is a lot of hatred toward LEO's on this board, LEO's are just like people there good and bad, It is a shame to Label all LEO's as no good and bad and not your friend because of a some. LEO's Job by nature you either like them or hate them depending what size of the call you are on.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Joe.G said:


> I see there is a lot of hatred toward LEO's on this board, LEO's are just like people there good and bad, It is a shame to Label all LEO's as no good and bad and not your friend because of a some. LEO's Job by nature you either like them or hate them depending what size of the call you are on.


 I wouldn't say hatred.... but there sure is a lot of mistrust, and all I can say, is the LEO's have earned every bit of it. Until they stop treating everyone like a criminal, stop trying to be top cop (by seeing who can issue more tickets) and truly start upholding the constitution they have sworn to uphold, they will not likely be re-earning that trust.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

jaredI said:


> I wouldn't say hatred.... but there sure is a lot of mistrust, and all I can say, is the LEO's have earned every bit of it. Until they stop treating everyone like a criminal, stop trying to be top cop (by seeing who can issue more tickets) and truly start upholding the constitution they have sworn to uphold, they will not likely be re-earning that trust.


So let me see if I got this right. You want LEO's to trust YOU but you don't trust them? :whatever: How many times have you met someone and right away decided to trust them? Take a second and actually think about the circumstances in which most cops meet people; family fights, drug related calls, trafic stops, neighborly disputes etc. (FYI those happen to be the same circumstances in which cops get shot too) 
My mama taught me to show respect to people if I wanted to be respected. 

To say that all cops are bad or that they deserve to not be trusted because of a few bad experiences, is like saying all mechanics will rip you off, all truckers are dirty, video gamers live in their moms' basements, or contractors will never finish the job they were hired to do. We're all just folks, Folks. No one person is perfect everyday of the week.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Joe.G said:


> I see there is a lot of hatred toward LEO's on this board, LEO's are just like people there good and bad, It is a shame to Label all LEO's as no good and bad and not your friend because of a some. LEO's Job by nature you either like them or hate them depending what size of the call you are on.


not hate, just distrust & disrespect which are far more easily earned than trust & respect.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Maverick_mg said:


> So let me see if I got this right. You want LEO's to trust YOU but you don't trust them? :whatever: How many times have you met someone and right away decided to trust them? Take a second and actually think about the circumstances in which most cops meet people; family fights, drug related calls, trafic stops, neighborly disputes etc. (FYI those happen to be the same circumstances in which cops get shot too)
> My mama taught me to show respect to people if I wanted to be respected.
> 
> To say that all cops are bad or that they deserve to not be trusted because of a few bad experiences, is like saying all mechanics will rip you off, all truckers are dirty, video gamers live in their moms' basements, or contractors will never finish the job they were hired to do. We're all just folks, Folks. No one person is perfect everyday of the week.


in the Marine Corps, there is NO EXCUSE for disrespect or being unprofessional. if a Marine can't function within the parameters of the job (that includes concealing misconduct), he's gone. could be a medical, could be an administrative or it could be the big chicken dinner, but if he can't cut it he's gone. i hold cops to the same standard. they weren't drafted, they volunteered for the job. cops should be dealt with the same way, you can't be polite & professional, then you need to go away & be a janitor or anything but aakes decisions regarding other peoples life or death. and if you help hide the misconduct of other cops you need to go away to.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Pops2 said:


> in the Marine Corps, there is NO EXCUSE for disrespect or being unprofessional.


I feel there is no excuse for disrespect or unprofessional behavior anywhere, but it still happens in every profession, and could happen anytime humans have any kind of interaction with each other. All I'm trying to say is, its not just with cops. Its not always possible to weed out all the bad apples from a bunch, but to call them all rotten is just ridiculous.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Like maverick stated, I get a email that reports Line Of Duty Deaths, I get an email almost daily reporting that a cop has been killed, Everytime I stop a car I have no idea if they may want to cause me harm, Do you know how many guns I have taken off the street from regular traffic stops, I go to work knowing there is a chance that I may not come home, For what a paycheck and also to make sure the public is safe, I do this job because I enjoy helping people, yes I may come off at times like I have a attitude but that usually goes away once I get a feel for who I am dealing with.

I have been shot at and have had people try to kill me in my 11 Years as a cop, but I still go to work and I don't complain about it I knew what I had signed up for, What bothers me the most is when people bash cops because of a few bad apples, and also always want to believe only one side of the story, I don't walk around clubbing innocent people, but I do know I stop and carry the groceries for the little old lady's, I do know that I go into peoples homes and try to help family's get along, we get called to handle all types of stuff, I do know that I perform CPR and help people who are hurt badly even though I do not know them, People seem to forget cops are first responders we are on scene most of the time before fire and ems, So yes I do help people get out of burning car's and homes and I do help people and risk my life for people I don not know more then some of there best friends would.

Is the Propane guy your friend? Is your Doctor your Friend? What is a friend?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Joe.G said:


> Is the Propane guy your friend? Is your Doctor your Friend? What is a friend?


Quite a bit of difference in the propane guy, the doctor , and a cop.
If the propane man comes to my door I can tell him to leave. I have to make an appointment to talk to a doctor.

Neither one of them carries a gun and has the right to stop me anytime and anywhere they choose.

Neither one can shoot me and have the whole law dept support him.

The next time the propane man pulls me over to the side of the road for some made up infraction you can compare him to a cop.
The next time a doctor decides he wants to search me or my car you can compare him to a cop.

One way to get the people to trust and respect a cop.
Be different than the people who they are supposed to protect us from.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Joe.G said:


> Is the Propane guy your friend? Is your Doctor your Friend? What is a friend?


YES!
Ive never seen them shaft me in order to better themselves. The propane guy could add a few extra gallons, the doctor could.....ok well maybe the doc aint my friend either.....

The problem is that the cops have put them selves in a position that they SHOULD be held to a higher standard. Yet their job tends to harden them into a us verses the rest position.
There are places where truckdrivers recive much stiffer fines for breaking the law because they are professionals .
Shouldnt EVERYBODY in the leagel system be the same?
Just to be fair a Cops speeding ticket should be at least 10 times a civilians ,they know better and should set a example.
And For one cop to ignore anothers speeding should be conspiracy again with 10 times the stadard punishment.
For judges lets make it 20 times and actuall lawmakers lets make it 100!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Cops unfortunatly are just regular people so they have all the foilables of the human race.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

What I am trying to say is Why does a cop have to be your friend tey are doing a job just like other professionals, I am sorry you guys have bad experiences, I know growing up my family never had to call the police and we didn't have to many encounters because we followed the law, Sorry the police stop people and try to protect you guys, sorry that a cop would put his life on the line for you guys who are not his friends, When you guys are in need of serious help maybe you guys should call a friend and not the police. If people follow the law then the only time you may have to deal with us then is if you may hvae witnessed a crime or if we stop you and the chance for that can be lessened also if you read up on the Vehicle and traffic laws.

Maybe you guys want to read this link, here is a E mail I received today, yes this one is older but it was sent because of a up coming parole hearing, maybe you won't care because he was not your friend and he was just a cop maybe he should have know he had it coming for trying to protect the public.

Detective Charles Edward Harris, Southern Pines Police Department, North Carolina


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Joe.G said:


> Like maverick stated, I get a email that reports Line Of Duty Deaths, I get an email almost daily reporting that a cop has been killed, Everytime I stop a car I have no idea if they may want to cause me harm, Do you know how many guns I have taken off the street from regular traffic stops, I go to work knowing there is a chance that I may not come home, For what a paycheck and also to make sure the public is safe, I do this job because I enjoy helping people, *yes I may come off at times like I have a attitude but that usually goes away once I get a feel for who I am dealing with*.


it shouldn't come out UNTIL it's earned
do you know how many scumbag insurgents I took into custody. all totally cool w/ killing me & my Marines. ALL w/ the most vile porn on thier cell phones. and ALL treated more profesionally & courteously than the average cop treats the average traffic stop.


Joe.G said:


> I have been shot at and have had people try to kill me in my 11 Years as a cop, but I still go to work and I don't complain about it I knew what I had signed up for, *What bothers me the most is when people bash cops because of a few bad apples*, and also always want to believe only one side of the story, I don't walk around clubbing innocent people, but I do know I stop and carry the groceries for the little old lady's, I do know that I go into peoples homes and try to help family's get along, we get called to handle all types of stuff, I do know that I perform CPR and help people who are hurt badly even though I do not know them, People seem to forget cops are first responders we are on scene most of the time before fire and ems, So yes I do help people get out of burning car's and homes and I do help people and risk my life for people I don not know more then some of there best friends would.
> 
> Is the Propane guy your friend? Is your Doctor your Friend? What is a friend?


POLICE YOUR OWN. i don't know how many times i have to say it, the cops lost most of the respect & trust of the public because they PROTECT the dirtbags in their midst.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Pops2 said:


> POLICE YOUR OWN. i don't know how many times i have to say it, the cops lost most of the respect & trust of the public because they PROTECT the dirtbags in their midst.


I agree completely.
Until the cops begin to police their own they will not get any respect and trust.
When the cops protect those who commit crimes it makes them criminals also.
If and when a cop does anything to protect another cop who has committed a crime they join the ranks of those we need to be protected from.

At one time it may have been true that a reason a person became a cop is they wanted to protect other people.
Now the major reason a person becomes a cop is they believe it will protect them when they commit crimes and give them a much better opportunity to do so.
In a lot of cases they seem to be proving they are right.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

pancho said:


> I
> At one time it may have been true that a reason a person became a cop is they wanted to protect other people.
> t.


I think thats still why they enter the feild.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Special rules for cops are always a sticking point.
We shouldnt need special punishment if you kill a cop, the punishment if you kill ANYBODY should do.
The same with move over rules on the highway etc. Its that thinking by the cops"we are special" that simply wrong.
JoeG you sound like a nice enough guy But is your profession really that much more dangerous than many others? EVEN if it was would it justifiy special treatment?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

The job of a cop while dangerous really isnt that bad compare it to my work for instance.
Check out the 2006 fatality statistics published by the U.S. Bureau of Labor. The national average mortality rate on the job for all occupations is 4 deaths per 100,000 workers. Police and firefighter deaths on the job are a bit over 4 times that average. Clearly their jobs are more hazardous than what most working people have to face.

But let's compare that public safety mortality rate with some other blue collar, mostly male jobs. The figures below are the number of on-the-job deaths annually per 100,000 workers, by occupation (and note the average for men vs. women):

Policemen: 16.8
Firefighters: 16.6
Men: 6.9
Women: 0.7
Farmers and Ranchers: 37.2
Grounds Maintenance Workers: 13.5
Fishers and related Fishing Workers: 147.2
Construction Laborers: 21.4
Roofers: 33.5
Structural Iron and Steel Workers: 61
Operating Engineers and other Equipment Operators: 18.2
Aircraft Pilots and Flight Engineers: 90.4
Refuse and Recyclable Material Collectors: 40.7
Logging: 87.4
Mining: 28.1
Taxi and limousine drivers: 22.1
Truck Transportation: 27.2

You can read the entire document by clicking here.

This was copyed from
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8IHQBQ&usg=AFQjCNGIhW6pt1KoZrNZy3fSdOLupRDd6A


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Sure there may be mor deaths in other fields, but They are usally caused by a mistake of there own, Cop's tend to be killed by others, I am not here to argue with any of you, And I am sure if I posted this on other boards the feeling would be different, But I do think it is unfair that you guy's are calling all cops scumbags pretty much.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

pancho said:


> Now the major reason a person becomes a cop is they believe it will protect them when they commit crimes and give them a much better opportunity to do so.
> In a lot of cases they seem to be proving they are right.


Wow. I was hoping to have a nice debate with an even exchange of thoughts and ideas.....and then you wrote this and sent the whole darn thing into some crazy "make belive time" that is so far off topic from the OP and none of it actually based in reality, that all I can say is wow. 

Lol. I can just see it. 

:dream sequence: 
A little kid dreams of becoming a police officer when he grows up, NOT so he can keep the public safe from crime, but so he can fulfill his own criminal ambitions while being fully protected by a badge and that thin blue line. <insert evil laugh here> Tune in next week folks when our little Crimal Mastermind plots world domination. Duh duh duhhh. 
:end dream sequence:


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Pops2 said:


> it shouldn't come out UNTIL it's earned
> do you know how many scumbag insurgents I took into custody. all totally cool w/ killing me & my Marines. ALL w/ the most vile porn on thier cell phones. and ALL treated more profesionally & courteously than the average cop treats the average traffic stop.
> 
> 
> POLICE YOUR OWN. i don't know how many times i have to say it, the cops lost most of the respect & trust of the public because they PROTECT the dirtbags in their midst.


There are bad apples everywhere. Even the Marines. 
There are cops who police other cops, it's called IA. 

And you can't honestly tell me you would take the word of an insurgent over that of a fellow Marine without and investigation. You have to have each others backs right? I didn't think it was every man for himself in the Marines. I thought the whole reason the Marines were the best at what they do is because of their loyalty to each other and the Corp. "Esprit de Corps" and all that. Is the FOP not aloud to have camaraderie? I personally don't see how it's any different.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Maverick_mg said:


> Wow. I was hoping to have a nice debate with an even exchange of thoughts and ideas.....and then you wrote this and sent the whole darn thing into some crazy "make belive time" that is so far off topic from the OP and none of it actually based in reality, that all I can say is wow.
> 
> Lol. I can just see it.
> 
> ...


Nothing make believe in my post.
Just take the time to read through the whole thread.
You will see many different people post on the type of cops today.
It is bad when the only difference in the cops and the people they arrest is a uniform.
Really not much difference in which one is locked up. It will effect crime in the area about the same.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Everyone is always quick to post the Bad stories but what about the good, I am sure there are more good then bad, And not every cop is a criminal.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> Sure there may be mor deaths in other fields, but They are usally caused by a mistake of there own, Cop's tend to be killed by others, I am not here to argue with any of you, And I am sure if I posted this on other boards the feeling would be different, But I do think it is unfair that you guy's are calling all cops scumbags pretty much.


You know what's really unfortunate is how local gov keep trying to pay its cops and firemen less and less. Here in MI if they do away with the unions, we'll have cops and fireman making minimum wage overnight. Just watch all the complaining that happens then when the only people who will sign up for those low paying jobs are ones who worship the idea of being a cop or a fireman and don't really understand the work that goes into being one. Think mall cops but with guns. 
I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I don't want no $7.00 an hour police and fire patrolling my streets.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Correct I am union and I have not had a raise in 5 Years, but I still Give my all everyday when I go to work, I also don't think of myself as a bad guy who is on a power trip, I see my self as a honest person with a heart who tries to do the right thing and according to teh above posts I must be hated by everyone that I come in contact with.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Maverick_mg said:


> There are bad apples everywhere. Even the Marines.
> There are cops who police other cops, it's called IA.


yes AND we get rid of them when we catch them. kid doesn't want to stop smoking dope general/admin discharge less than honorable conditions. recruiter banging the 18YO prom queen same. recruiter banging a 15YO brig time & dishonorable. a guy won't stop getting speeding tickets &/or reckless driving, admin discharge. and don't think we don't take them down. when a guy shows that he can't be depended on to do his (or her) job as a Marine we allow them all the rope they need to hang themselves so we can get rid of them & make room for a good Marine.
the reason you have IA, is BECAUSE too many street cops WON'T bust their buddies. if cops were as hard on each other as Marines are there wouldn't be an IA because most regular cops would be busting the shady ones on every charge they could to force them out.




Maverick_mg said:


> And you can't honestly tell me you would take the word of an insurgent over that of a fellow Marine without and investigation. You have to have each others backs right? I didn't think it was every man for himself in the Marines. I thought the whole reason the Marines were the best at what they do is because of their loyalty to each other and the Corp. "Esprit de Corps" and all that. Is the FOP not aloud to have camaraderie? I personally don't see how it's any different.


treating an insurgent w/politeness & professionalism isn't about whose word do you believe. it is about talking to & treating them like human beings until they force you to deal w/ them less politely. the Marine belief in the immortality of the Corps & the importance of the Corps over the individual is WHY we bust our bad apples. that turd who is banging junior high girls or selling dope or body armor is a selfish jerk and a dishonor to MY Corps. if he is all about himself in the rear he WILL be all about himself when the shooting starts. by busting him ourselves WE cleanse the stain on our honor. by busting him we show each other and the community at large that we put whats right above our personal relationships, our camradarie. it INSPIRES their respect & trust.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Joe.G said:


> Everyone is always quick to post the Bad stories but what about the good, I am sure there are more good then bad, And not every cop is a criminal.


i absolutely agree w/ you. not every cop is a criminal, in fact most aren't. likewise MOST citizens ARE NOT criminals in the sense that they are out to hurt someone. just because they didn't slow down in time to not be 10 over on the speed limit or they did a CA rolling stop at 2 AM w/ no other cars on the road does NOT make them bad guys and they SHOULD NOT be treated like dillinger. nor the people filming a stop. YET too often not only does some guy act that way but the kicker is the guys around him who saw his misconduct make up a story to hide it or make it not criminal when it should have been. i'm telling you THAT is what has caused so MUCH of the distrust & disrespect.
I have relatives & in laws that are cops and they are NOT bad guys. but I KNOW from their own stories they have looked the other way at misconduct by other police officers.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Correct someone breaking the V&T Law doesn't make them a criminal, But I have made many arrest from someone speeding or running the stop sign, I have also been to many accidents that were caused by someone running a stop sign and some of them have been fatal s. I may stop some one for a CA roll or going 10 over the Limit and we have caught Murders, rapists, burglars and so on from a plain old traffic stop. Trust me I let way more people go with a simple please slow down a bit or Please stop at the light then I issue tickets.

I also don't think that a mother with no criminal record who takes a couple jars of baby food is a criminal, but I do have a problem when they are stealing make up and jewelry.

I am unsure if any of you have ever been a victim of a crime but if you are in the future maybe your attitude will change. Having your home broken into is very personnel.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Maverick_mg said:


> So let me see if I got this right. You want LEO's to trust YOU but you don't trust them? :whatever: How many times have you met someone and right away decided to trust them? Take a second and actually think about the circumstances in which most cops meet people; family fights, drug related calls, trafic stops, neighborly disputes etc. (FYI those happen to be the same circumstances in which cops get shot too)
> My mama taught me to show respect to people if I wanted to be respected.
> 
> To say that all cops are bad or that they deserve to not be trusted because of a few bad experiences, is like saying all mechanics will rip you off, all truckers are dirty, video gamers live in their moms' basements, or contractors will never finish the job they were hired to do. We're all just folks, Folks. No one person is perfect everyday of the week.


 I never once said not to respect them. I would never say to be a smarty pants with them either. I understand fully the job they have to do. They do have a dangerous job. However, when they do a routine traffic stop (yes I know these can often times turn dangerous as well) they don't have to treat you like Bonnie and Clyde. They owe it to Joe Q. Public to show the same respect that Joe Q. shows them. When they stop treating everyone like class A felons, start treating EVERYONE fairly, issue tickets fairly(yes even the mayor's son, aunt, uncle, etc etc) then they will be back on the path to earning the trust and respect they "should" deserve.
I won't say all LEO's are untrustworthy, but the trustworthy ones I've found are few and far between, mostly the older bred of cops. In my experience, the younger generation of LEO's (generalizing of course) are about as worthless as a 3 dollar bill.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Over my lifetime I've been stopped several times by law enforcement, city cops are usually the ones that are the Barney Fife type and just some of them...Missouri Highway patrol are the best , a non courteous or unprofessional Mo. patrolman I've never met , heard of one one time but never met him. Now occasionally you'll find a safety(dot) officer that is a smart donkey while doing his job, on another tack some of them has been the most friendly....
They may not be my friend(hwy patrol) but they've always treated me with respect when stopping me...
Across the country I've found Highway patrol can be counted on to be professional more than any other state law enforcement in my considerable experience...


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I have had both negative experiences and positive ones, the positive far outweighs the ONE time I was the victim of a crime at the hands of an off-duty officer. There are good and bad in every group, but some will never change their negative opinion, even if their own lives were saved by LEO.

Oh and using the military as example of a group that polices their own is a total joke! They do an even worse job of it than civilian LEO's do!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Wags said:


> I have had both negative experiences and positive ones, the positive far outweighs the ONE time I was the victim of a crime at the hands of an off-duty officer. There are good and bad in every group, but some will never change their negative opinion, even if their own lives were saved by LEO.
> 
> Oh and using the military as example of a group that polices their own is a total joke! They do an even worse job of it than civilian LEO's do!


i didn't use the military, i used the Marine Corps. every story you see about Marine misconduct only hits the papers AFTER another Marine has brought it up and the Corps has begun action. that is just the stuff you see. you have no idea of the things that are dealt with that never see the news.
take a good long look at cover ups reported and you'll see which services are covering up & which are acting. no one is perfect but some people do try harder.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe.G said:


> I am unsure if any of you have ever been a victim of a crime but if you are in the future maybe your attitude will change. Having your home broken into is very personnel.


Read my prior response. I was a victim of a crime, my bf was almost killed by a drunk cop, the cops stole my property and covered up the entire thing.

They look out for each other quite efficiently, with the finesse of the criminals that taught them.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Maverick_mg said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I don't want no $7.00 an hour police and fire patrolling my streets.


LOL My town used to pay a cop 20 bucks a WEEK! They finnaly stopped that when the figgered out they were getting what they paid for! :shrug:



Joe.G said:


> Sure there may be mor deaths in other fields, but They are usally caused by a mistake of there own, Cop's tend to be killed by others, I am not here to argue with any of you, And I am sure if I posted this on other boards the feeling would be different, But I do think it is unfair that you guy's are calling all cops scumbags pretty much.


 SEE! Thats you buying into the US verses them mentality.!
First off In most other fields its EXACTLY the same as yours. Honest it really is!
Near here there is a guy doing time for killing a cop. A cop he never met and didnt know exsisted till weeks after he killed him.
You see that cop chased him and because that cop couldnt drive he was killied in a crash he was never in sight of the guy doing time. Do you really see that as the actions of others killing a cop?
But in your case that fool with a gun IS part of your job. Procedures should be in place to deal with it. For instance is a cop that dies because he didnt wear his bullet proof vest seen as his fault? It is in just the same way as a trucker that dies from failure to control a blowout is his fault. BOTH should have been better trained and more viliagent to protect themselves from the actions of others.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Joe.G said:


> Having your home broken into is very personnel.


 Right and when mine was I was charged with delivering alchohol to a minor!
Feel violated? How about knowing that the only reason there was booze in the fridge was they had repeatedly partyed in my house while I was gone and THEY had left it there?
Proof? THEY MADE A VIDIEO!

Joe you sound like a good cop but and its a big BUT Most of us have had bad encounters with a cop.I have had speeding tickets in a truck incapable of reachin the speed limit. Ive been charged with runing a stop sign where I had been STUCK for at least 20 minutes. Ive gotten tickets for lights out without the cop ever seein my truck ,Ive gotten a ticket for being in the non comercial lane with a truck when the cop pulling oout in front of me forced me to. Ive gotten a ticket for the same thing in a unregisterd vehical...so how could it be a comercial vehical? Ive gotten a ticket for swinging wide on a corner into the other lane where it was phiscally impossable to turn the corner without useing that lane. Ive gotten tickets and shut down for being behind in my logs...when I was current and the cop didnt know how to read them.
Ive been busted in the face and knocked to the ground by a cop because I wrote my own oversize permit...and thats how its done in this state. All those happened while I was totally leagle.Should I go On

Like I said you sound like a good cop but be honest have you EVER gave a cop a break you wouldnt have gave a regular guy?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I would much rather have a convicted felon knock on my front door than a cop.
Feel much safer with the felon.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Sure I have stopped cops and not given them a ticket but I also have let go way more Non Leos with just warnings, I have also been invovled in the arrests of other cops, I take it your a truck driver so you put a lot of miles on a year, So if I understand you correctly you were driving a unreg vehicle I am going to guess a Tractor trailer( Maybe just the tractor ) and you were in a non com vehicle lane only, SO you got a ticket for driving a Unreg vehicle on the road and he tacked on a wrong lane ticket also, you were wrong and maybe it was how you came off or maybe not I was not there, I do also agree that a LEO who is not versed in Commercial V&T Law should not issue tickets for Log books and what not if he did not have the extra training, I Also drive ruck here and there and I do know the rules are a bit different and there is a course officers can take to learn about them.

Yes cops make mistakes, And a Radar operator should be able to tell the difference between which vehicle the radar is picking up or which vehicles as some units can pick up more then one vehicle at once, If he was not sure Ticket should not be issued simple, I never issue a ticket unless I am sure, and that is only right, My job is not to harass people, it is to protect and try and keep things safe.

I am sorry that you were a victim of a Drunk driving accident, I am not going to ruin my career to protect someone that is wrong so once again not every cop is crooked.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

fantasymaker said:


> Right and when mine was I was charged with delivering alchohol to a minor!
> Feel violated? How about knowing that the only reason there was booze in the fridge was they had repeatedly partyed in my house while I was gone and THEY had left it there?
> Proof? THEY MADE A VIDIEO!
> 
> ...


From the sound of it I hope they pulled your CDL, you are what give truckers a bad name.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> i didn't use the military, i used the Marine Corps. every story you see about Marine misconduct only hits the papers AFTER another Marine has brought it up and the Corps has begun action. that is just the stuff you see. you have no idea of the things that are dealt with that never see the news.
> take a good long look at cover ups reported and you'll see which services are covering up & which are acting. no one is perfect but some people do try harder.


Oh so the Marines aren't part of the military? Marines are no better than anyone else when it comes to criminal behavior and cover ups.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> From the sound of it I hope they pulled your CDL, you are what give truckers a bad name.


Whys that?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Joe.G said:


> So if I understand you correctly you were driving a unreg vehicle I am going to guess a Tractor trailer( Maybe just the tractor ) and you were in a non com vehicle lane only, SO you got a ticket for driving a Unreg vehicle on the road and he tacked on a wrong lane ticket also, you were wrong and maybe it was how you came off or maybe not I was not there, I do also agree that a LEO who is not versed in Commercial V&T Law should not issue tickets for Log books and what not if he did not have the extra training, .


 Opps sorry I guess a bit more detail is needed here. I deliver trucks. I have special plates that leagally can be taken from truck to truck . The time in question was a used truck semi I think, BUT it had been sold to a custom rebuilder so I dont know if it came out as a moterhome or monster pickup or cement mixer.
So no ticket for unregistered.
LOl and as for how I came off to the cop?
Ive been doing this for over 30 years Ive learned a long time ago a pleasant and respectfull manor gets the best results.
I was even being pleasant and respectfull when the idiot hit me in the face with the baton.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

fantasymaker said:


> Whys that?



read your own attached post, it appears you don't like rules much.
I don't agree with many of them, but I do try to follow them and have well over 1 million miles accident and ticket free.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> read your own attached post, it appears you don't like rules much.
> I don't agree with many of them, but I do try to follow them and have well over 1 million miles accident and ticket free.


 You seem to miss the point in each case I WAS following the rules, Heck Im one of those guys that logs what I actually do and trys to stay leagle and runs the speed limit....well MOST of the time.

You are right though I HATE rules, perhaps more than most because I try to follow them.

Oh and Im sneaking up on 5 milliion..........


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Wags said:


> Oh so the Marines aren't part of the military? Marines are no better than anyone else when it comes to criminal behavior and *cover ups*.


prove it. i've been there i've seen the guys booted for things that weren't even illegal. i've seen the guys busted for NOT turning guys in for misconduct.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

pancho said:


> I would much rather have a convicted felon knock on my front door than a cop.
> Feel much safer with the felon.


 Well at least with the felon you can feel reasonable sure he's not looking for something to throw you in jail for. Might be casing the joint, but I'd rather be robbed blind then be arrested for some perceived crime.:rotfl:


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

One winter, right before Christmas my car broke down a few miles outside of town when I was on my way home from work. There was a wind chill advisory and lots of snow on the ground so if I remember right, i think they had closed most of the roads too. Anyway, I was 19 and worked at a high end store in the mall which meant I had to wear a 3 piece suite and heels,so I was not prepared to walk in snow. I had waited for almost an hour in my car but never saw another car, so I decided to walk. I knew that there was a volunteer fire station a little over two miles from where I was, so I decided to take my chances with the FD and prayed the whole way there that some one would be at the station. No one was at the station. I was heart broken. It was so cold, I was not dressed for the weather, I had no cell phone and knowing the roads were bad, my dad wouldn't be expecting me home for quite some time. 
I was thinking I would be froze by the time anyone found me, when an ambulance drove by. I started waving my arms and yelling hoping they would see me in the parking lot of the FD, but they kept going so no luck there ether. I made up my mind that I was going to try and set off the alarm at the FD knowing that a cop would be sent out to check on it. I kept pulling and pushing on the door to the vestibule until I had succeeded in setting off the alarm. Then I stood in front of the FD and waited. The cop responding to the alarm must have seen me right away because he turned his spot light on me. I put my hands up and started toward the car. It dawns on me about this time that i just set off an alarm and could be in some trouble but at this point I'm so cold, jail would have at least been warm. 
The LEO got out of his car and asked me what was going on and I told him about my car and setting off the alarm so I could get help. He put me in the back of his car, no hand cuffs, and called in for the alarm and that he had me in his car. A few seconds later a second car shows up and the 1st LEO starts telling the other one about me putting my hands up when he put his light on me, then they both laughed. After the 2nd car left, the LEO asked for my info so he could call my dad. He and I waited at the FD in the nice warm car til my dad got there where I was then teased some more about putting my hands up. The LEO told my dad that I was very smart for setting off the alarm because a large tree branch had come down under the weight of the snow back where I had come from so no one would have been on that road for a while and it was very possible I would have froze. He was putting up road blocks when he got the alarm call. He was very nice to me and never said anything more about about the alarm. He even remembered me a few years later when he pulled me over for speeding down that same road and let me off with a warning. Lol


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

See that is a positive story and I am sure there are a lot more Positive stories out there.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Never miss an opportunity to keep your mouth shut.


----------

